# Webcam 'creepshot' pictures viewed and shared on Reddit



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Commenters on the discussion site Reddit pored over compromised security camera feeds linked from the Russian website Insecam, screenshotting and sharing pictures of naked or half-dressed women.
> 
> The website, which has been live since September, is just the latest of a string of sites which exploit knowledge of default passwords to access supposedly private security camera feeds.
> 
> ...


Webcam 'creepshot' pictures viewed and shared on Reddit | Technology | The Guardian


----------

